# Background Check Failed



## Brad2Uber (Dec 3, 2021)

So I signed up for Amazon Flex and accidentally sent in my 3 year Driver Abstract instead of 5 year…there doesn’t seem to be any option to correct this as the app doesn’t let me really do anything…any help would be appreciated


----------

